# Best brand of food to get?



## Patp (Jul 24, 2012)

This is the first time I've had to replenish his food, I bought a big bag of pellet/seed mix from the breeder when I got him so I haven't had to worry about it yet lol, just wondering what some of the best kinds are, thanks


----------



## *Snowy* (Aug 31, 2012)

I think Harrisons pellets are the best pellets. ( i give my cockatiel them )
but i've heard that Roudybush pellets are good too.


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi ,Check out the Food & Nutrition posts on the left..
for the pro's & con's........B.J.


----------



## Patp (Jul 24, 2012)

K thanks guys


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the best pellets are the ones your birds will eat!


the best seed, as long as it is a clean brand that is fresh its good, make sure its not heavy with sunflower seeds or packed with fillers like corn and dried fruit and stuff like that, it wastes a lot of food as most tiels dont eat it.


if you want to know the quality, test sprout it. if 90% sprouts, its very good. 80% you might want to try something else when you can. 70% and less, toss it and get better seed


----------



## Patp (Jul 24, 2012)

What do you mean test sprout it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm still confused whether feeding strictly pellets versus seeds is best? I know they say to mix it to feed both but then my tiel will not eat the pellets at all.

He won't even eat any fruits or veggies... I'm trying to get him to though.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

sprout about 100 seeds in the mix.. dont really count them, just about half a cup of seed. im not good at sprouting to feed, so i test sprout and toss it after LOL i dont have the knack for safe sprouting myself. i can get it to grow, but its not safe to feed, my lovebirds have gotten very sick from it before, so i dont trust my sprouting one bit. ive followed every instructions out there, it seems i just lack the skill or something 

i think there is a sticky on sprouting in the sticky library


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

I now buy the TRILL brand instead the homebrands at the supermarkets, also the Trill-Honey-Sticks. Or from breeders when we go to the markets. I pay attention of how much sunflower seeds are mixed with it and no fillers.
( I tried some pellets, but realized I got a very fussy bird with some "unusual" food preferences too, most of what he favours should be rare treats.... )


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Juliet said:


> I'm still confused whether feeding strictly pellets versus seeds is best? I know they say to mix it to feed both but then my tiel will not eat the pellets at all.
> 
> He won't even eat any fruits or veggies... I'm trying to get him to though.


Rascal is a cutie and btw same here with Joe, no pellets, fruit or hardly any vegg... he sticks his tongue out and runs away...


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

My cockatiel is pulling a Dally at the moment, turning his beak up against ZuPreem fruit pellets even though the breeder fed him those. Paco on the other hand only eats the red one's. I still sprinkle them on top of the seed mix everyday. I might try crushing them and sprinkle them.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

but dally is no longer pulling a dally 

guess that is what we are calling pellet pickiness from now on LOL "pulling a dally"




try offering the pellets in the morning 30 minutes before you normally feed him  it might make him choose the pellets while he is hungry in the morning. but watch his weight and make sure he shows no signs of stress.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Bwahahahahahaha, you all are gorgeous, lol, "pulling a dally"


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

*Snowy* said:


> I think Harrisons pellets are the best pellets. ( i give my cockatiel them )
> but i've heard that Roudybush pellets are good too.


Yes I second that because Sunny is also on Harrison's (although the company doesn't call their food "pellets", just bird food). It is the only brand that can boast organic food. 

The only time Sunny pulled a Dally :lol: was with the Tropican pellets but not with Harrison's.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Juliet said:


> I'm still confused whether feeding strictly pellets versus seeds is best? I know they say to mix it to feed both but then my tiel will not eat the pellets at all.
> 
> He won't even eat any fruits or veggies... I'm trying to get him to though.


Ideally a bird should eat mostly seed, some pellets, and a good amount of veggies.

Check out this sticky for more info:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27479


----------

